# Tape tech flat box crowning



## jandkdrywall (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a set of older tapetech boxes that I am trying to rejuvenate, I replaced the crown spring, blades and skids. When you look down the blade it is already past flat (crowned the wrong way) do I need to replace the blade holder or have I just installed something wrong. Any help would be nice


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

When you replace the blades, you'll want to slightly "kink" the blade 3 times. Once on each end, about an 1.5" and one in the middle. This will allow the blade to follow the brass blade holders curve with out popping out. (you need to slide the blade into the holder from the side, not straight down).
If it still doesn't have a good crown, take the whole blade holder assembly out and curve it with your hands while the new blade is in there. With the blade in there you wont accidentally snap the brass holder.
Hope this helps.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> When you replace the blades, you'll want to slightly "kink" the blade 3 times. Once on each end, about an 1.5" and one in the middle. This will allow the blade to follow the brass blade holders curve with out popping out. (you need to slide the blade into the holder from the side, not straight down).
> If it still doesn't have a good crown, take the whole blade holder assembly out and curve it with your hands while the new blade is in there. With the blade in there you wont accidentally snap the brass holder.
> Hope this helps.


Got my parts for my bazooka on tuesday. Thanks Craig!


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Got my parts for my bazooka on tuesday. Thanks Craig!


Let me know how the install goes.:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Let me know how the install goes.:thumbup:


lol! I will. I have a feeling i'll be referencing a few of Aaron's Columbia YouTube videos. But here's hoping!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've found that when setting up the boxes, you want the crown to be backwards, when ran on the wall, the pressure from using it will flatten out the crown, and you end up with flat seam. If you 'crown' the joint, you have to take some mud back off to flatten it, aka you have to trace or back wipe the seam. Just my $.o2.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

jandkdrywall said:


> I have a set of older tapetech boxes that I am trying to rejuvenate, I replaced the crown spring, blades and skids. When you look down the blade it is already past flat (crowned the wrong way) do I need to replace the blade holder or have I just installed something wrong. Any help would be nice


this may help, there are 2 adjustable screws behind where the blade is where the numbered setting is, adjust them accordingly..maybe that would help?!?!?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> When you replace the blades, you'll want to slightly "kink" the blade 3 times. Once on each end, about an 1.5" and one in the middle. This will allow the blade to follow the brass blade holders curve with out popping out. (you need to slide the blade into the holder from the side, not straight down).
> If it still doesn't have a good crown, take the whole blade holder assembly out and curve it with your hands while the new blade is in there. With the blade in there you wont accidentally snap the brass holder.
> Hope this helps.


Something I've been wondering about, Craig. I've got a 3 year old TT 10" power assist box that I've used very little. The crown on it reversed itself. What can cause that to happen on its own? Is there anything one can do to keep that from happening? I haven't done anything like leave the blade adjuster on something other than a 0 setting.



fr8train said:


> I've found that when setting up the boxes, you want the crown to be backwards, when ran on the wall, the pressure from using it will flatten out the crown, and you end up with flat seam. If you 'crown' the joint, you have to take some mud back off to flatten it, aka you have to trace or back wipe the seam. Just my $.o2.


If I'm reading this right, you have it so all your blade adjuster settings give you a reverse crown?


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Something I've been wondering about, Craig. I've got a 3 year old TT 10" power assist box that I've used very little. The crown on it reversed itself. What can cause that to happen on its own? Is there anything one can do to keep that from happening? I haven't done anything like leave the blade adjuster on something other than a 0 setting.


With the power assist or even the easy clean tapetech boxes, you have to take extra care at the end of the day cleaning them up. They don't have a rubber seal like most other boxes.
Mud will get trapped behind the brass and eventually start to "pit" the aluminum face of the box.
First thing I would do is pour on a bunch of oil behind the brass and push the blade holder up and down to push out any old mud. My best advice is to do this at the end of every day with these types of boxes. If what comes out is a dirty black color the aluminum is probably pitted.
If its pitted, you'll want to take out the brass and scour the gold aluminum face with a wire brush, then re-install with a proper crown.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Not to take anything away from Craig cuz what a great asset he is to this site but....

Anybody else wonder why TT has not jumped in on this thread??

Anyway, Thanks for taking time to help on this site Craig :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> With the power assist or even the easy clean tapetech boxes, you have to take extra care at the end of the day cleaning them up. They don't have a rubber seal like most other boxes.
> Mud will get trapped behind the brass and eventually start to "pit" the aluminum face of the box.
> First thing I would do is pour on a bunch of oil behind the brass and push the blade holder up and down to push out any old mud. My best advice is to do this at the end of every day with these types of boxes. If what comes out is a dirty black color the aluminum is probably pitted.
> If its pitted, you'll want to take out the brass and scour the gold aluminum face with a wire brush, then re-install with a proper crown.


If by "_extra care at the end of the day cleaning them up_", you're meaning your further comment of "_push the blade holder up and down to push out any old mud_", it's what I always did with that box. Guess I'll have to try putting a proper enough crown back into it.

Thanks, Craig. It's good having someone with your degree of knowledge to bounce things off.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Anybody else wonder why TT has not jumped in on this thread??


Considering the circling Vulchers when ever TT Mike says anything, Would you want to???


----------

